# MARK TWAIN No.3 Cigar Review - Nice, Long Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Mark Twain #3 is not a great cigar, but when you remember you paid $2, it looks better and better. The construction is average or a little abov...

Read the full review here: MARK TWAIN No.3 Cigar Review - Nice, Long Smoke


----------

